# Free seminar on slipper orchids June 19 & 20



## Linus_Cello (Jun 4, 2021)

Slipper Orchid Seminar
Great Lakes Judging Center is presenting a seminar on Slipper Orchids on Saturday June 19 and Sunday June 20th. The seminar is free and open to the public. Speakers include Bill Goldner (Woodstream Orchids), Hadler Cash (Marriott Orchids) and Wayne Roberts (Roberts Flower Supply). 

Register at: Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Great Lakes Judging Center Seminar. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

It was a fun seminar to hear those experts speak. 

Just looking at Hadley's flower pics made me salivate lol. 

And those white phrags of Bill were ephereal.

Wayne was funny when he said he built a fence against pests and humans lol.

I hope some got to listen to my talk on venustum too.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I hope some got to listen to my talk on venustum too.


Oh, Leslie, damn it, but I missed the whole arrangement, as I first fell over this thread today! Was your presentation (and of course also those of the other speakers' - but as I kind of feel that I somehow know you, your talk is of the greatest interest!) somehow archived and maybe to be seen at a later point in time for "latecomers' (such as yours truly)?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 24, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Oh, Leslie, damn it, but I missed the whole arrangement, as I first fell over this thread today! Was your presentation (and of course also those of the other speakers' - but as I kind of feel that I somehow know you, your talk is of the greatest interest!) somehow archived and maybe to be seen at a later point in time for "latecomers' (such as yours truly)?


I think it was recorded to be shared among the judging Center for 2 weeks. I’ll find out if available to unregistered latecomers.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you, Leslie!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I think it was recorded to be shared among the judging Center for 2 weeks. I’ll find out if available to unregistered latecomers.


Thank you very much!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It was a fun seminar to hear those experts speak.
> 
> Just looking at Hadley's flower pics made me salivate lol.
> 
> ...


Darn, Leslie I watched Saturday’s speakers but missed Sunday. If I’d known you were speaking I’d have made sure to watch!! Sorry I missed it. I was excited during Hadley’s talk because some of what he said were his best seedlings are ones I got last spring on my trip down there. Waiting patiently for them to grow and bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 27, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Darn, Leslie I watched Saturday’s speakers but missed Sunday. If I’d known you were speaking I’d have made sure to watch!! Sorry I missed it. I was excited during Hadley’s talk because some of what he said were his best seedlings are ones I got last spring on my trip down there. Waiting patiently for them to grow and bloom.


I am sure you will hear my talk again in the future when I do the speaker circuit.

I am excited to see your babies from Hadley come to bloom. Can you imagine?!


----------

